# جيولوجى محتاج مساعدتكم



## الاكيابى (19 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

احبائى فى الله انا سعيد والله انا اكتب هذا الموضوع نظرا للتعاون الواضح بين اعضاء المنتدى الجميل هذا وانا اشكر الله ان هدانى اليه واليكم

انا طالب بالفرقة الرابعة قسم جيولوجيا خاص

وكنت عايز اعرف ايه اهم الشهادات اللى لازم اخدها والدورات عشان باذن الله ومشيئته اولا يبقى cv مشرف

انا كنت عرفت ان فى دورات "

1-G.I.S
2-HOW TO WRITE GEOLOGICAL REPORT
3-MINING EXPLORATION
4-SUBSURFACE SURVEYING


فهل الدورات دى مهمة وياريت اللى من مصر وعارف اخدها فين يقولى انا تقريبا سمعت ان الهيئة العامة للجيولوجيا والمساحة والثروة المعدنية بيتقدمها لكن بالدولار (خيبة واللة:55: )

وياريت لو اى حد هنا جيولوجى او جيوفيزيائى يعمل كMUD LOGGER او حتى SAMPLE CATCHER نتواصل مع بعض ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الاكيابى (20 أكتوبر 2007)

اية ياجماعة وحدوا اللة كدة وساعدونى


----------



## alshangiti (21 أكتوبر 2007)

The latest edition for report writing guide for mining engineersالرجاء الرجوع الى مشاركة بتاريخ 6-2007 وهى عبارة عن تقرير عن كيفية كتابة اى تقرير علمى .


----------



## الاكيابى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك على تفاعلك مع موضوعى وجزاك اللة خيرا ودمت فى حفظ اللة غانما سالما


----------



## ahmedsisy (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الأمر يا أخي يتوقف علي طبيعة المهنه التي ستمتهنها فيما بعد
الجيولوجيا علم واسع جدا و يشمل تخصصات كثيرة للغاية
عموما كل شيء مفيد, و الجيولوجيا لعلمك هي اسلوب تفكير تتعلمه و ليست مجرد كتب او دورات علمية.
طالب الفرقة الرابعة بالطبع يهتم بمستقبله و يفكر كثيرا في العمل, الرزق بيد الله تذكر ذلك جيدا ولا تتعجل.
المنتدي مليء بالكتب المفيده , احرص علي ان تستفيد منها قدر الإمكان
و انا انصحك ان تقرأ في الlogging, petrophysics, sedimentology,stratigraphy & petroleum geology
وهذه التخصصات الهامه و التي لا غني عنها للجيولوجيين ,بخلاف من يعملون في مجال الحفر وهو مجال لا احبذه عادة لأي جيولوجي يفكر في مستقبله ولا ينظر تحت رجليه فقط , لكن لا بأس و كما قلت لك المستقبل بيد الله و ثق انه سييسرك لما خلقت له
وانا في خدمتك باذن الله
سلام عليكم


----------

